# Unexplained Stillbirths, Please Post Here



## Nate'sMom (Jul 14, 2006)

Hello, I am new to this site and have found comfort in reading the many stories similar to mine. I was hoping to hear from those of you who had a very normal pregnancy, no risks/complications and no known causes found after delivery & autopsy. In Feb. '06, our son was born at 30 weeks and the doctors do not even have a "best guess" as to what happened. We discovered there was no heartbeat at a routine ultrasound. I never even felt sick or felt that something was wrong. I don't understand and am terrified of getting pregnant again for fear that what was "unexplained" will happen again. I would love to hear from you.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

I had a very normal pregnancy, no complications, a healthy labor, and my son's heart stopped beating 30 seconds before he was born. I was 41 weeks gestation. "Technically" the hospital staff is calling it "unexplained" but there's a good reason to believe it was cord compression during labor & delivery. Everything came back normal--his placenta, cord blood gases, etc. (We declined an autopsy).

I'm so sorry about your loss...


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

mine was uterine rupture,& placenta abruptio...I just wanted to offer


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

I too had an unexplained stillbirth. I was overdue with my 3rd child. At 42 weeks, I woke up to no movement. I called my MW & she came over & there was no HB. (You can find my story here on MDC somewhere.) I went to the hospital & it was confirmed & I chose to have her via c-sec.
She came out beautiful. She did not appear as an overdue baby. So technically, we have no idea why she died. No obvious clots, placenta was normal for age, I was healthy & not sick. It just is.
I wish you peace. Statistically, you are in the majority, majority of stillbirths happen for no reason. My OB feels there is a link to this type of stillbirth to SIDS. It makes me wonder.
I am sorry you are here. I am sorry your baby has left you. You are not alone.


----------



## coralsmom (Apr 1, 2005)

our daughter was born at 41w5d. she died, we think, when my labor started, we found out when we went to have her at the hospital. we declined autopsy, her genetic testing came back normal, the only blip on the radar was infection in her placenta, although my midwife insists this had nothing to do with her death. personally, i believe that this must have had something to do with her death. with no other reasons to pint toward, i feel this must have been it. but it may not have, a perinatalogist at the mfmdept. said it could/could'nt have... there is no way of knowing. my midwife also believes there is a link between sids and stillbirth.
she was fine the day before, healthy, good vitals, etc. throughout the whole pregnancy. active, long and lean, evevything looked good. i miss her so much! i love her so much. i was and still am just blown away by the number of mom's/families this happens to. everytime i come here and read of another loss, it hurts me deeply. i am so sorry this tragedy has touched your life also. not knowing is a challenge, that is for sure, but i know there are mom's who have a concrete reason, and still are left with the empty feeling of living with the unanswered question 'why?'.
much love to you.


----------



## LadyInfidel (Jan 23, 2006)

My first pregnancy ended at 27 weeks after unexplained PROM. My son died shortly after he was born. He suffered intrauterine growth restriction.

I am so sorry for all you ladies.

I was terrified to try again but the good news is that I do have three perfect, healthy children. You will, too.

By the way Nate'sMom, my first son's name was Nathaniel. I think of him as my Nate.


----------



## Plady (Nov 20, 2001)

Hi Nate'sMom,







I'm so sorry you're here.
My daughter was born still a week beofre her due date and just three days after we'd seen her kicking around looking great on an u/s. At first we thought there would be no explaination, she looked perfect but there were some funky nodes in her cord that we didn't know what to think about. We, too, decided against an autopsy and thought that we'd never know but a couple months ago I was surfing through these boards and saw a post about a mom who'd had itchy palms. That struck me as I'd had the same symptom and it led me to find out that I' almost certainly had ICP (Intrahepatic Cholestasis of Pregnancy) which can be treated and/or managed but if it isn't it can lead to stillbirth.
So anyway, while I am glad I know I was very surprised at how hard it was to find out that it wasn't an inexplicable fluke. It will certainly be crucial information if I ever get pregnant again but like a pp mentioned, it doesn't make it any easier.

I hope you are beginning to find peace regardless.








Nathanael James


----------



## mimi_n_tre (Jun 15, 2005)

My DS2 was born still last September at 26 weeks due to unknown causes. He was perfect looking in every way, I had blood work done on him, but the hospital unfortunately lost it....

I got pregnant the next month, hoping that it wouldn't happen again, since there was no known cause. Due to previous history of pre-e, when my BP went up a little, they sent me to L&D, and I had stress tests done. At the second one my fluid was low, at the third it was lower, and then they admitted me. I was 30 weeks when they admitted me. I ended up delivering my DD at 36 weeks due to her low fluid (almost none...) She had quite a few decels during my pregnancy, and the doctors believe that my son was stillborn due to my low fluid also (They would compress the cord when they or I moved, which cut off the oxygen to them, due to no fluid keeping them from compressing the cord).

So while my stillborn was at first unknown, during the next pregnancy complications made doctors to believe that my son was stillborn due to the same condition that almost killed my daughter also. Unfortunately, I had to lose one to find out the cause...

Mary


----------



## mimi_n_tre (Jun 15, 2005)

I was just reading about the link to SIDS on here.

It is somewhat interesting since my mother had a daughter that died of SIDS... Perhaps it runs in families.?


----------

